# 4.2 A6



## BooTyBankEr (Mar 9, 2005)

the newer 4.2L A6's have a v8 powerplant right?


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 4.2 A6 (BooTyBankEr)*

All "4.2" A6s have a V8!


----------

